# Supercomputer-based risk optimization, comments?



## kapok776 (18 February 2005)

Has anyone looked at http://www.anadare.com and tried it out?

Every investor knows that diversification can reduce risk and increase returns. They provide a web-accessible front end to a supercomputer back end, to seriously crunch numbers to find alternatives that reduce the risk and increase diversification.

In particular, there are some backtesting/validation examples to demonstrate how you would have done had you used their approach a few months ago, at http://www.anadare.com/validation.html

The mutual fund example is throught-provoking, in that both this supercomputer approach and international mutual funds use the same approach to risk and diversification, and it shows up clearly.

 Any thoughts?


----------



## Warren Buffet II (27 February 2005)

Hi kapok776,

I find this Supercomputer topic thing interesting, I am looking at some of the features from this website and I'll get my results soon.

WBII


----------



## Warren Buffet II (27 February 2005)

kapok776,

I just rechecked my account and got my first results (reading them), the only thing is I spent a lot of my $20 free money on this run   

WBII


----------



## taurus (7 March 2005)

did anything happen with this? sounds interesting.

T


----------

